# Good luck Katie!!!!!



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2010)

Katie will soon be setting off on her travels, so I'm sure you'd all like to join me in wishing her a safe journey and a wonderful time! Have a brilliant time Katie, and look after yourself - you know I will be worrying about you!


----------



## am64 (Feb 19, 2010)

best of luck katie you will be our oz correspondent for a while i look forward to your postesssseeee ...remember the marmite heheeee


----------



## bev (Feb 19, 2010)

Katie - I didnt know you were going so soon! I will really miss you - I think of you as the forum's daughter! Do you think you will check in with us when your in Oz? I will worry about you - but I hope you have a wonderful time and have many great experiences!.Bev xxxxx


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 19, 2010)

Have a safe journey Katie. Keep in touch on here if you can.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 19, 2010)

good luck katie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We'll miss yooooouuuuuu. Try and pop in now and then  xxx


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 19, 2010)

The original woop woop woo-er! You go girl, have a ball, surfs up dude/babe! Have a cracker drop us all a line (behave not one of those lines) to let us know you're allright eye's got a couple of contacts down under not sure where (it's a big place!) so if you need stuff speak up.

Seriously have fun stay safe, 

Rossi


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Katie you stay safe and you will be sorely missed when you go xxxx all the best


----------



## rachelha (Feb 19, 2010)

Katie, have a fantastic time, I am so jealous.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 20, 2010)

Have a wonderful time Katie! Keep an eye out for those marsupials!


----------



## PhilT (Feb 20, 2010)

Hope you have a great time, stay safe and if you are able let us know how things are going.


----------



## katie (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone 

Knowing me i'll be on the Internet within a couple of days haha   So i'm sure you won't have time to miss me.  I'm just finishing my packing now (left it a bit late, oops).  Is it bad that I really want to go out tonight for a little while? hehe, have to leave the house by 5.30am at the latest.

Just trying to work out whether there will be some room left for my straighters  Might get lucky!!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 20, 2010)

Have a great time, stay safe and let us know how toy get on.


----------



## am64 (Feb 20, 2010)

katie said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> Knowing me i'll be on the Internet within a couple of days haha   So i'm sure you won't have time to miss me.  I'm just finishing my packing now (left it a bit late, oops).  Is it bad that I really want to go out tonight for a little while? hehe, have to leave the house by 5.30am at the latest.
> 
> Just trying to work out whether there will be some room left for my straighters  Might get lucky!!



have you got the marmite x


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 20, 2010)

Have a brilliant time Katie, and get on and update us when you are able.


----------



## cazscot (Feb 20, 2010)

Hope you have a safe journey and great time xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2010)

Katie tweeted that she is in the departure lounge and can see her plane - no chance of missing it!


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Katie tweeted that she is in the departure lounge and can see her plane - no chance of missing it!



Excellent i really did'nt realise it was this soon she was going .


----------



## muddlethru (Feb 21, 2010)

All the best Katie, stay safe. Say G'day Oz for me. Cheers from Kate.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 21, 2010)

I cant believe she is gone already! I missed it all with my dodgy internet connection.

I hope you still check in Katie- I hope we will still see you 

Safe travels. Just dont drop the year supply of insulin you have stashed on you!

Tons of love xx


----------



## PhilT (Feb 22, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I cant believe she is gone already! I missed it all with my dodgy internet connection.
> 
> I hope you still check in Katie- I hope we will still see you
> 
> ...


 
Welcome back Lou .


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2010)

Katie's in Melbourne and has finally managed to get a shower and get some sleep!


----------



## am64 (Feb 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Katie's in Melbourne and has finally managed to get a shower and get some sleep!



yahoooooooo did she twit you northe ?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2010)

am64 said:


> yahoooooooo did she twit you northe ?



That's TWEET am! I can't believe how worried I have been about her, so nice to hear she's landed safely and has somewhere to lay her head Now the adventure begins!


----------



## am64 (Feb 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> That's TWEET am! I can't believe how worried I have been about her, so nice to hear she's landed safely and has somewhere to lay her head Now the adventure begins!



i think i prefer twit  yep i saw her post great isnt it !!!


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats good to hear, I hope it all goes well and she has a fantastic time.


----------



## katie (Feb 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> That's TWEET am! I can't believe how worried I have been about her, so nice to hear she's landed safely and has somewhere to lay her head Now the adventure begins!



You think you were worried?  You should have seen my face when the plane started circling at Melbourne and it was shaking LOADS.  Nearly had a heart attack,  I had only been on a plane once before   I'm not getting a window seat next time 

Thanks for your messages everyone 

So far my friends have been working so ive been having a look round Melbourne on my own.  Just been to the beach and got a bit burnt, tut!  Went out the night before my bday and was very hungover for the first half of yesterday! My friends took the day off so we went to see that film 'Shutter Island'.  It is soo good, go see it.  

Tomorrow they are going to take me around the city on the free tram  Quite excited about going right into the city where all the skyscrapers are hehe.  At some point we are going to the famous market and to see the penguins at melbourne beach (or pier or somewhere nearby?!).  On monday they are taking me to Neighbours night for my birthday present and they are going to get Dr.Karl to sing to me if he's there (gahh!).

Anyway... I will try to upload some photos soon when I manage to get my wifi to work and use my laptop.

Speak soon my lovelies! xxx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2010)

Wonderful to hear from you katie! Have the best time ever!


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Katie so good to hear from you hun xxx hope your having a wicked time , take care.


----------

